# Something New Has Caught My Attention.



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

My obsessive nature has gripped another hobby stroke money pit, so a minor watch cull is happening at the moment.

I'm on the quest for deactivated World War 2 hand guns.

I already have a deactivated 1943 Russian rifle, but that's a bit too big and cumbersome, so pistols and revolvers it is.

I've always had an interest in hand guns, never fired one mind you, but that's not the point.

So I'm on the verge of buying a Walther P38 and the cull should get me the conkers to purchase a Luger.

I've already bagged a Russian Tokarev.

Talking of the Tokarev...

Wife's been constantly asking me what I wanted to Xmas for weeks now, been the same for the last 15 years or so. I never really tell her and end up with all sort of crap. so this year after my request for a Squirrel was turned down flat, I asked for a deactivated Russian Tokarev TT33, I showed her the web site to order it from and let her get on with it.

Yesterday it turned up (2 days after order, great service), and I asked if I could look at it, she refused and said it was for Christmas. Fair enough, but I said what if it's the wrong one!?

She still refused, but as a teaser she opened the package a bit to show me the barrel, and said.... Here you can look at the spout. :wallbash:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

She thinks it is a little tea pot. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Cor nice one. Look forward to the pictures. I got a mint Lee Enfield No 4, 1944, with a pig sticker bayonet......  They don't like it up 'em.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Faze said:


> I've always had an interest in hand guns, never fired one mind you, but that's not the point.


That's like having a car and never driving it..  Seriously though, it's worth joining a gun club if you're developing a real interest. You'll get some great advice from other members and actually using firearms is a great way of learning about them and appreciating the technical aspects of various models and you'll see some great handguns at club level..

I've used various weapons during my military and civilian life, even firing some antique black powder guns at a club, which was a real eye-opener ! :shocking: .. It's an interesting hobby to get into and well worth getting to fire a few while you're at it..


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Umm handguns that actually shoot are now banned and have been for a few years for mere mortals outside of the armed services if memory serves. Pistol shooting for fun is no longer an option, rifles are of course still fine.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Padders said:


> Umm handguns that actually shoot are now banned and have been for a few years for mere mortals outside of the armed services if memory serves. Pistol shooting for fun is no longer an option, r


Yes of course, you're right for civilians, nowadays it's shotguns, rifles or black powder mainly. .. That leaves all the handguns in the hands of criminals then, it's a government initiative so it must be a good idea ..


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Have been on gunstar always a good selection if deacts


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

Padders said:


> Umm handguns that actually shoot are now banned and have been for a few years for mere mortals outside of the armed services if memory serves. Pistol shooting for fun is no longer an option, rifles are of course still fine.


 you are right padders,but the are a couple of exemptions,one is for humane destruction for which i own a beretta 92 in 9mm for use on the family cattle herd.the other is for small shot pistols in 9mm shot cartridges or .410 shot cartridges.i have a double barrel .410 pistol which is used for vermin destruction around the farm.cheers..greasemonk


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Black powder revolvers remain legal, and are lots of fun.

Powerful and so, so smoky!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i used to have a ruger blackhawk blackpowder, they nearly banned me from the range when i let it go on the indoor range, i couldnt see anything :lol: :lol:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> i used to have a ruger blackhawk blackpowder, they nearly banned me from the range when i let it go on the indoor range, i couldnt see anything :lol: :lol:


Made me laugh


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Make me realise how much Western movies are wrong: two rounds each from two people in a saloon gunfight and nobody would be able to see across the room!

That's the 'Old Army' Ruger? I've handled one but never fired it- big, heavy beast of a revolver!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

My father had a Walther P38 when I was a teen, even had a SS stamp on it. He sold it at some point. There might've been some bad history associated with it, but I wonder about its worth today.

I did get his 1918 Colt .45, looks lovely after a restorer worked it over.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

My little cluster so far. If there are any interest, I'll post individual photos and some info.

Also have a P38 in transit.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Looking good so far , nice little Browning .


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

My issued personal weapon in the army was a 9mm Browning.... Great for barn doors ...


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I do quite a bit of target shooting with a handgun in my back garden and in the (very empty) fields around where I live - but it's purely .177 stuff with a gas pistol!

The gas pistol is a replica of a Walther PPK - fairly heavy and solidly made - and great fun if you want to keep up shooting skills in a minor way.

I enjoyed popping away at Bisley with a Bren Gun - many years ago - firing at 3-yard square white plates (taken from the old Ark Royal) at 300 yards. 5 round single shot and then a 15-round burst. The only stupid thing I did was to leave the sleeve of my battledress jacket hanging open - the hot shells ejected straight down them and the gunnery sergeant in charge of the range fell about laughing! (When firing a Bren in the prone position, the left hand rests on top of the barrel, and the shell cases eject to the left).


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

P. 38 turned up yesterday and very happy.

It's in a lot better condition than a few I've seen online and was probably Â£150-200 cheaper!

I've done a bit of rainy day research today and have come up with a few things.

First off is that she's a "Russian capture" example.

She has been "dipped". Dipped means the Russians dipped them into some sort of black crap to help "preserve" them, and has Russian "X" stamp.

Serial 8500 seems to be constant (or just the 500) where it should be, magazine is not though. Photo below might explain why the mag is not matching 

Wartime cyq gun 1942-45 made in the Spreewerk plant in Hradek and Nisou located in Czechoslovakia, also has the Eagle over an 88 stamp, also indicating Spreewerk built.

I would say the dates are more 1944/45 as the machining is rougher than early models.


----------



## Osian85 (Sep 5, 2013)

Before Christmas I was fortunate enough to fire some WWII stuff, an Enfield .303 British rifle and a Mosin Nagant as used by Vassili Zaitsev - really nice trigger system but you had to be a bully with the bolt!

Love the rifles and guns from this era.


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

really enjoying this thread and the photo's of the guns,has inspired me to take a pic of some of mine,its not a good photo but the guns are =top circa 1900 dutch east indies 9.4mm revolver [section 58] next down is circa 1910 browning automatic m1903 in 9mm long[section 7-1] and bottom 1884 french service revolver m1873 in 10.4mm calibre [sect 58].............


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sorry about the kak picture but , these are my section 58










Great to see all these old pistols , it's a shame we are treated like kids and can't have any that go bang. Still when they banned handguns it made the country sooooooooooo safe.


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

Yet smooth bore is easy to licence as a shotgun. Crazy. I've never had anything live firing but have air pistols and rifles and shotguns 12, 20 and 4/10, but don't see why responsible vetted people can't own and use what ever they wish within as long as they do it safely and in a safe environment.

Most people on here own a 1500kg 100mph projectile, if you want to hurt people that's the way to do it! Crash a mondeo into a crowded bus stop.

Government are stupid.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I think it was the newly elected Bliar government that imposed a full ban with the help of the snowdrop appeal. The conservatives had said anything over .22 would be banned ,so the sport would have still been viable ish.

Can you still buy handguns if you live in NI?


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Wife was on a night shift last night, so it was out with the lubricant :thumbup:

Webley MK IV has been sold to bring in the Beretta 1934, and to focus the group on autos


----------



## muckleroe (Jan 16, 2015)

Taken last year as I was coming to the end of my contract in Iraq; the ropiest old AK47 ever. Its previous local owner had cut 17 notches into the woodwork.... I nearly bought a Canadian 9mm Browning but it was probably only fit for thumping someone with. Watch content: Luminox F117, still going strong.


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

gun pics,me like here are some more of mine, left.. 5 shot h&r bulldog in .44 webley calibre. right.. iver johnson 5 shot in .442 webley .in the middle is oddjobs favorite.41 rimfire over and under remington derringer.all are classed section 58 obsolete calibre


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

greasemonk said:


> gun pics,me like here are some more of mine, left.. 5 shot h&r bulldog in .44 webley calibre. right.. iver johnson 5 shot in .442 webley .in the middle is oddjobs favorite.41 rimfire over and under remington derringer.all are classed section 58 obsolete calibre


Very nice.

I think I need to look into the obsolete market. Deacts are so expensive, the Americans laugh at the price we have to pay, cos they pay a lot less for same model shooters.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice derringer go well next To my Remington smoot


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

Faze said:


> greasemonk said:
> 
> 
> > gun pics,me like here are some more of mine, left.. 5 shot h&r bulldog in .44 webley calibre. right.. iver johnson 5 shot in .442 webley .in the middle is oddjobs favorite.41 rimfire over and under remington derringer.all are classed section 58 obsolete calibre
> ...


hi faze,i am afraid the obsolete market is with one or two exceptions just as expensive or even more so than the market for deacts.our american cousins do indeed mock us for what we have to pay to get what we want,but we would probably get bored of guns if we could just go out and buy what we want for a few hundred dollars.i prefer to look at it that way because if i start thinking about vote grabbing politicians and our hysterical press i start gnashing my teeth.........................................


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

How chuffed am I :yahoo:

1915 Luger arrived toady, and she's a beut, and feels great in the hand, what an amazing gun.

Photo's are from the dealer with flash, so doesn't look as pitted in the flesh.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Used to do a bit of hand gunning about 20 years ago mostly ex Police revolvers .38 Webleys and Colts and .22 single shots. Occasionally there was a serious collector who would bring his latest auto in and let everyone pop off a few rounds, unfortunately never got to fire or handle a Luger.


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

what a lovely old luger faze,if only it could talk!.may it give you much pleasure.its some years since i have shot one but i remember they were nice to shoot but quite snappy as they were much higher velocity than its contemperies the webley mk6..455 and the colt 1911 .45 acp.they were much slower but used a heavier bullet.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

*Little rainy day update on the collection* hoto:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Faze said:


> Faze said:
> 
> 
> > *Little rainy day update on the collection* hoto:
> ...


 Cool collection.

I myself now seem to be developing a liking for bayonets & I think one of those will be my next purchase. A natural development from army pocket knives I suppose !

Dave


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

If you are on Facebook friend me (Trev Henville) and I'll add you to bayonet groups mate, you'll love it 

I do also have a Spanish Bolo bayonet for sale.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cheers for the offer Trev but I'm afraid Facebook is currently a bit too 21st Century for me, I'm not on it :smile:

I must admit though, I'm perhaps beginning to think it might be time to make the leap to a new Century :biggrin: !

Ta

Dave


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Faze said:


> Faze said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


now i realise why you mentioned when i put the add for the Uzi sale on the forum lol H


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Faze said:


> *Little rainy day update on the collection* hoto:


Impressive collection, are they all original deactivated weapons (obviously not the bayonets) or are some reps? Or is that a bad question to ask?



greasemonk said:


> gun pics,me like here are some more of mine, left.. 5 shot h&r bulldog in .44 webley calibre. right.. iver johnson 5 shot in .442 webley .in the middle is oddjobs favorite.41 rimfire over and under remington derringer.all are classed section 58 obsolete calibre


I've always had a soft spot for Webelys. a gentlemen's canon handgun.


----------

